# CustomTags mit Body und Parameterübergabe



## MattyDE (26. Nov 2008)

Hallo liebe Community, ich hab mal wieder ein Problem in der J2EE Welt.  :roll: 

Und zwar habe ich einen eigenen CustomTag


```
<myLib:myTag>
   <jsp:include page="mypage.jsp"></jsp:include>
 </myLib:myTag>
```

Ich bin schon soweit dass er mir das Include ausführt. Allerdings würde ich gerne in "myTagClass" Daten aufbereiten und diese dann "mypage.jsp" zur Verfügung stellen in einem Aufwasch. Habe ich da irgendeine Chance in der mypage.jsp an die Daten zu kommen die der "ParentTag" aufbereitet hat?

Wie würdet ihr das lösen? Ich möchte ungern direkt in der jsp-Datei die Aufbereitung machen!


Vielen Dank für Vorschläge und Hinweise.


btw: eigentlich will ich gar keine ".jsp"-Datei includieren sondern ein Freemaker-Template über das Freemaker-Servlet. Das funzt auch wunderprächtig nur dass das Template die Objekte nicht "kennt" die ich in myTagClass definiert habe (ist ja auch klar dass es so ist... nur wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen dass es funzt?!)


----------



## HLX (27. Nov 2008)

Ich finde das ganze Konstrukt etwas merkwürdig, kann allerdings aufgrund der wenigen Informationen nicht sagen, ob man es besser machen könnte.

Im Tag kannst du prinzipiell Objekte an den PageContext binden, z.B. in der doStartTag-Methode:

```
pageContext.setAttribute("key",meinObjekt);
```
Das Objekt sollte dir dann in der JSP-Seite über die entsprechende getAttribute-Methode zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## MattyDE (28. Nov 2008)

Ah, vielen Dank HLX für den Tipp.

ich habs jetz aber etwas anders gelöst:

Ich binde direkt mit jsp:include das Freemarker-Template (".ftl") ein, für dass es eine extra Servlet gibt. Und hier im Servlet wird vor der Verarbeitung "prepreprocessTemplate()" abgearbeitet in dem ich die Daten aufbereite die im Template dargestellt werden sollen.

So klappt jetzt alles.

Danke dir


----------

